# Good self defense round with lead free primer?



## DavidJH (Jul 27, 2020)

I want to test out my new CC, but I am letting my 10 year old shoot too. I was looking for a good self defense round that is lead (and other heavy metal) free. Any recommendations? We will be using lead free practice rounds mainly, but I'm wanting to test the rounds I'll be using too, and I wanted to keep the gun clear for him as we may shoot a lot together.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

One option..









Buy American Eagle Indoor Range Training Lead Free for USD 30.99 | Federal Ammunition


Shopping for the American Eagle Indoor Range Training Lead Free - Learn more about the latest American Eagle Indoor Range Training Lead Free and other hunting or shooting gear at Federal Ammunition.




www.federalpremium.com


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)




----------

